# Save La Petite Bande



## purple99 (Apr 8, 2008)

State funding may be stripped from the ground-breaking ensemble, La Petite Bande. You can petition of the Flemish Government to reconsider its position here.


----------



## purple99 (Apr 8, 2008)

Come on chaps get those signatures stacked up. They're showering bankers with our money but allowing these wonderful baroque specialists go to the wall. Here they are performing _So ist mein Jesu_ from the St Matthew Passion using a boy soloist.






Here's Bert Anciaux, the Flemish Minister of Culture, who's doing the dirty on European culture to line the bankers' pockets.










*Link to Petition*​


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I signed it two days ago. But I don't think signing again under a different name is going to hurt.


----------



## purple99 (Apr 8, 2008)

I understand the Belgian Prime Minister has signed eighteen times.


----------



## periodinstrumentfan (Sep 11, 2008)

They are saved !!! ...thank Heavens !!!


----------

